
Do you really need machine learning? - intersect-haad
https://www.symbilitysolutions.com/symbility-intersect/news-and-insights/really-need-machine-learning/
======
Burtzo
simple and easy read. kind of clickbait-y title though.

> the rule of thumb is to have at least 9 different categories or dimensions
> to get your data points from to make machine learning worthwhile (or in math
> speak, n>=9)

i'm not an expert but is that really a thing?

